# Martin Vaughan



## martin vaughan (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi just learning how to use this site can anyone tell me in basic terms how this site works does it have live chat like mesenger cos it seems to me just like an email site Thanks Martin


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

martin vaughan said:


> Hi just learning how to use this site can anyone tell me in basic terms how this site works does it have live chat like mesenger cos it seems to me just like an email site Thanks Martin


Hi Martin and welcome to the forum!

It's not an email site, and although it doesn't have "live chat" like MSN, it can be incredibly active at certain times of the day....so all you do is join in/contribute/post on a subject of discussion on any thread you care to choose, or start your own thread with something you'd particularly like to discuss/receive opinions or information on. Usually someone will respond anyway to your posts - and they're a good bunch on here!

Happy posting!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Martin and welcome to the forum!
> 
> It's not an email site, and although it doesn't have "live chat" like MSN, it can be incredibly active at certain times of the day....so all you do is join in/contribute/post on a subject of discussion on any thread you care to choose, or start your own thread with something you'd particularly like to discuss/receive opinions or information on. Usually someone will respond anyway to your posts - and they're a good bunch on here!
> 
> ...


....I suppose it's something inbetween - although I don't know what the technical jargon for that would be!!


----------



## betty (Sep 19, 2009)

*Im new to!!*



Tallulah said:


> Hi Martin and welcome to the forum!
> 
> It's not an email site, and although it doesn't have "live chat" like MSN, it can be incredibly active at certain times of the day....so all you do is join in/contribute/post on a subject of discussion on any thread you care to choose, or start your own thread with something you'd particularly like to discuss/receive opinions or information on. Usually someone will respond anyway to your posts - and they're a good bunch on here!
> 
> ...


Just found how to post a "Thread" you have to go into the expat forum market place and click on NEW THREAD, think that is how it is mentioned, then you can put you questions say Hi to all and away you go. When you learn anything new let me know. Someone sent me a private message but don´t know how to do that yet. To answer a thread all you do is click on "reply" and then type, "submit" and it goes through, really great!

Betty


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

betty said:


> Just found how to post a "Thread" you have to go into the expat forum market place and click on NEW THREAD, think that is how it is mentioned, then you can put you questions say Hi to all and away you go. When you learn anything new let me know. Someone sent me a private message but don´t know how to do that yet. To answer a thread all you do is click on "reply" and then type, "submit" and it goes through, really great!
> 
> Betty


Hello Betty to you too!

Yes, for those of us who aren't technically minded it (like me!!) it's a bit of a faff at first getting around the place, but you'll soon pick it up...

If you click on the top right of the page where it has your username on the "private messages" bit, it will take you right to it - then all you do is open it up...and reply if you wish!

Tallulah.x


----------



## betty (Sep 19, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hello Betty to you too!
> 
> Yes, for those of us who aren't technically minded it (like me!!) it's a bit of a faff at first getting around the place, but you'll soon pick it up...
> 
> ...


Ask a stupid question and the answer is right there infront of you, thanks for that you just saved me two days of hunting and getting frustrated,,,,, really thanks

Betty


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

betty said:


> Just found how to post a "Thread" you have to go into the expat forum market place and click on NEW THREAD, think that is how it is mentioned, then you can put you questions say Hi to all and away you go. When you learn anything new let me know. Someone sent me a private message but don´t know how to do that yet. To answer a thread all you do is click on "reply" and then type, "submit" and it goes through, really great!
> 
> Betty


Hi there Betty!
You know, to post a new thread you don't need to go to the" market place". You just need to go to the opening page for spain expats, here
Spain Expat Forum for Expats Living in Spain - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad
Then, go to the top and scroll down a little, look on the left hand side, past where it says _marketplace_ and _expats_ _lounge_ and there it says *New Thread*.
Got it?
The thread appears on this page


----------

